# Dutchpharma



## gmeyers (Apr 8, 2017)

hey need some info is dutch pharma gtg and reliable


----------



## Peanutbutter69 (Apr 17, 2017)

Buddy mine used them. Said was legit. Used his test base and worked well for me!


----------

